# Found 2x a flash2advance ultra with the cable



## fuzzfest (Mar 10, 2018)

I was referred from reddit to get some info over here. Last time i was here the gba rom releases were still posted on the frontpage. Damn i feel old.

I just got back into the “gameboy scene”. And got a small lot this week which contained an ags101 tribal sp and more importantly 2x a flash2advance 256m ultra card together with the (from what i’ve read) quite rare flash2advance cable.

I’ve tested everything in a Windows XP vm and everything works. But my main question is, is this still worth anything? I’d rather go the ez-flash/everdrive route tbh.


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 10, 2018)

fuzzfest said:


> But my main question is, is this still worth anything? I’d rather go the ez-flash/everdrive route tbh.


One man's trash is another man's treasure... especially when the "trash" is fully functional (within its design limits)

While the newer memory card-based designs can well be better for the "70 games in 1 that I personally select and know to work, saves included" audience, some things just can't be done with those (for instance DS games that need a GBA one inserted for some minor gimmick). And collectors of course... browsing gameboy-advance.net or EAGB for their accessory reviews makes me appreciate the days where you couldn't watch streaming movies on your OLED phone more


----------



## migles (Mar 10, 2018)

i recall plenty of people where where crazily looking for thoose cables, or at least the linkers since they are usually specific to the flashcart
if you ask if it's worth as in money i have no idea what people might giving them.. specially with everdrives and the new ez iv flashcart comming out in the corner nowadays, there is no real use for them anymore, except for some people who like to have a single game in a flaschart (like a custom rom hack) and theese are ideal for that purpose
but thoose things are beauties for flashcarts collectors, and this site has several of thoose people, i like to collect them as well but i can't purchase them if you wanted to ask...


you did great comming in here showing it, it's the right place


----------



## fuzzfest (Mar 10, 2018)

migles said:


> there is no real use for them anymore, except for some people who like to have a single game in a flaschart (like a custom rom hack) and theese are ideal for that purpose



That’s actually one of the reasons i’m a bit tempted to actually use them. I’m the type of gamer that focusses on 1 game until it’s finished.

If i remember correctly there are no (official) games that exceed 256 mbit? This thing has rtc as well so that’s neat. 

Still trying to figure out what the perfect flash setup is software wise. I have no idea how to backup saves and which games i have to patch or not..

I was an active member almost 16 years ago if i remember correctly haha. I have owned printer port flasher up until the shitty supercard sd’s. I can’t remember my username sadly and any email i have used has long been expired haha.


----------



## machinoman (Sep 11, 2018)

fuzzfest said:


> That’s actually one of the reasons i’m a bit tempted to actually use them. I’m the type of gamer that focusses on 1 game until it’s finished.
> 
> If i remember correctly there are no (official) games that exceed 256 mbit? This thing has rtc as well so that’s neat.
> 
> ...


what did you end up doing with this set?


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 14, 2018)

which is that, looks like the ezflash omega


----------

